# Need info on OLCC



## Sthack (Jan 2, 2006)

We'll be staying at OLCC in April for the first time.  We (2 adults, a 10 YO, a 11 YO and two 14 YO's) will not be going to the parks and will be spending all our time (4 nights) at the resort.

Is OLCC so big that there's no map of the resort available?  If not, can someone direct me to where I can find a map of the resort?

Which building or area of the resort is the best spot to stay if we're not interested in golf?

When will 'River Island' open?

Any other valuable information would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## STEVIE (Jan 2, 2006)

*olcc*

I can't help you with your questions, but we will also be there in April with children ages 9 and 12.  I have the same questions you have.  What are the dates you will be there, and are your kids boys or girls?  Ours are two boys.


----------



## DVC California (Jan 2, 2006)

We had a chance to stay a week at OLCC in July 2004 through a SkyAuction bid. We had requested to be placed in the North Village near Splash Lagoon. There is a newer section - the East Village - which we did not visit. I don't think there is a pool in the East Village, so you may have to drive over to Splash Lagoon anyway. They were also working on a new "water park" called River Island that may be finished by now.

When we checked in, they had placed us in the older West Village on the infamous Lake Kem Way. These are much older duplexes. We went over to main reservation desk and asked to be moved to the North Village, then went back to check-in for our keys. It was worth it. These are much nicer fourplexes with newer furnishings and a better room layout.

There are two entrances into OLCC - the main gate near the west village and another one near the east village (although we noticed that they did not keep the east gate open as long as we would have liked.) The east gate is much faster to access the North and East Village and is easier to access the Publix suoermarket, but it closed at 10 pm. If you stay until the parks close, you will have to take the long drive from the main gate through the west village.

They also set the sprinklers come on at inconvenient times. It seemed to go off in the morning as we were leaving (9 am) and also around 11 pm when we were coming home. We were always getting wet.  

Also look out for the sloooow golf carts driving timeshare sales staff. The roads are narrow and it is hard to pass them on the curves. There are also many people out at night jogging, walking, rollerblading, etc in the dark. Keep your eyes open.

The Publix supermarket is right on the corner of 192 and the east entrance drive. Very convenient for picking up groceries and stuff. There is also a 24 hours Walgreen pharmacy across 192 from the main entrance for late night stuff.

If you plan on driving to the WDW, take the back way, Sherberth Road, right past the McDonalds. It will bring you out to the main road for Animal Kingdom and save you a lot of time during rush hour.

HTH, Steve


----------



## timetraveler (Jan 2, 2006)

Sthack said:
			
		

> We'll be staying at OLCC in April for the first time.  We (2 adults, a 10 YO, a 11 YO and two 14 YO's) will not be going to the parks and will be spending all our time (4 nights) at the resort.
> 
> Is OLCC so big that there's no map of the resort available?  If not, can someone direct me to where I can find a map of the resort?
> 
> ...



Okee dokee.....let's take these questions one by one!  

1.  you will be given a map upon check-in.

2.  All 3 villages have their own plus's.   The West Village, houses the main clubhouse with video arcade, free movie theater, olympic pool, several restaurants, watersport activities, tennis courts, basketball courts, racquetball courts, minature golf, etc.  Even though this is the oldest village, all furniture, carpet, bedding, etc is replaced and the inside is painted every 6-7 years.  So no unit is older inside than 7 years.

3.  The North Village houses the Splash Lagoon complex, a beautiful free form horse shoe shaped pool, with rock formation waterfalls on one end and rock formation water slides on the other.   A kiddie interactive fountain, tennis courts, basketball courts, the Terrace Cafe , one of our favorite spots!

4.  The East Village is the most quiet as it is smack dab in the middle of the golf course.  But it's right next door to our brand new 12 acre waterpark scheduled to open this spring.  

I noticed one of the above poster's mentioned salespeople/carts.  Sales are now located in a huge new complex over at River Island.  So you won't be seeing those golf carts driving thru the entire complex anymore.

You can also go to OL's website and see all of the villages and amenities!  And take a photo tour of our new waterpark.
It's www.OrangeLake.com.

I'm happy to assist you in any way I can.  Just ask.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Jan 2, 2006)

There is a pool and spa in the East Village.


----------



## onthego (Jan 2, 2006)

A map of the resort can be found in the review section here on tug.  Go to the Orange lake review, then click on review prior to June 1, 2005.  That will take you to the old tug reviews for Orange Lake.  Click on Resort Map & Legend under Picture and Links.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 3, 2006)

1 - The new River Island recreation area is scheduled to be open in the March/April timeframe.

2 -  All areas have pools.  There is an Olympic sized pool and some smaller pools in the West Village.  The North Village has Splash Lagoon.  In the East Village there is a pool near building 86000.  In addition, River Island will be in the East Village area.

3 - Sales is locationed now outside the East Gate and brought in via golf carts on a small trail and do not appear on the roads.  These shouldn't be an issue.

4 - All three areas have plusses

Enjoy your trip.  If you have any questions, please post.  I can also provide a map if necessary.


----------



## JLB (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry, unfamiliar computer.


----------



## JLB (Jan 5, 2006)

A map is a common request.  Bigness is not the reason there is not one available.  Obviously there are maps of much bigger areas available on the Internet.

Perhaps Timetraveler can have them add one to their website. 

The Olympic-size pool in the West Village is not heated.  Last January it was 69 degrees!  Perhaps there will be ice on it come Friday!

The other pools are heated and varied from 82 degrees to 89 degrees.

Yes, I took our pool/lake thermometer with us and did pool check one morning.

Several who post here have maps, including myself.


----------



## myip (Jan 9, 2006)

*Where is Tennis Villas...*

We are also going there soon.  I am wondering where the Tennis Villas are located?  Is it close to the splash pool?  Is it in the North, East or West Village?  We are hoping to get a unit that we can walk to the pool and facilities.  I will be travelling with a toddler and 2 older parents almost 80's year old.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 9, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> We are also going there soon.  I am wondering where the Tennis Villas are located?  Is it close to the splash pool?  Is it in the North, East or West Village?  We are hoping to get a unit that we can walk to the pool and facilities.  I will be travelling with a toddler and 2 older parents almost 80's year old.


The Tennis Villas are located in the West Village next to the clubhouse.  while I'm not exactly sure how far the farthest unit is away from the clubhouse, they are within walking distance to the recreation in that area including the lake, the pools, the beach, and of course, the tennis courts.  There are a variety of pools in the area including the Olympic-size pool and some smaller pools.


----------



## irene (Jan 9, 2006)

*Need Info on Orange Lake*

I have a question too.  We are owners and will be staying there soon.  We will be traveling on Southwest Airlines.  Last year you could only print boarding passes the day of travel, but this year you can do it 24 hours in advance.  Last year at Orange Lake's Internet cafe they were nice enough to let me come in early when they first opened and not many people around and they printed my boarding pass free.  It only takes a minute and I didn't want to pay whatever the going rate is for 30 minutes on the internet, if I didn't have to. 

I think someone posted long ago there was somewhere nearby (a library, I think) where you could print boarding passes near Orange Lake.   Does anyone know where this library is?  How do I get there from Orange Lake?   Or if you know of any other options, I would greatly appreciate it.   We don't leave till mid afternoon and now that I can do it 24 hours before, I won't have to get up early to find a place.

Thanks!


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 10, 2006)

irene said:
			
		

> I have a question too.  We are owners and will be staying there soon.  We will be traveling on Southwest Airlines.  Last year you could only print boarding passes the day of travel, but this year you can do it 24 hours in advance.  Last year at Orange Lake's Internet cafe they were nice enough to let me come in early when they first opened and not many people around and they printed my boarding pass free.  It only takes a minute and I didn't want to pay whatever the going rate is for 30 minutes on the internet, if I didn't have to.
> 
> I think someone posted long ago there was somewhere nearby (a library, I think) where you could print boarding passes near Orange Lake.   Does anyone know where this library is?  How do I get there from Orange Lake?   Or if you know of any other options, I would greatly appreciate it.   We don't leave till mid afternoon and now that I can do it 24 hours before, I won't have to get up early to find a place.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't been to the library but I believe as you leave OLCC, you take a right on 192.  It is probably 3 or 4 miles from OLCC on the right.  You can look at the following map: http://www.kissimmee-us192.com/map/map1/kiss192map1.htm


----------



## irene (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the information and map.


----------



## Mel (Jan 10, 2006)

gjw007 said:
			
		

> I haven't been to the library but I believe as you leave OLCC, you take a right on 192.  It is probably 3 or 4 miles from OLCC on the right.  You can look at the following map: http://www.kissimmee-us192.com/map/map1/kiss192map1.htm


Yes, it's even listed on this map - on the right, in the first big block of green in the same shopping center as the Publix - the last listing in the greeb block.

I know I mentioned it in one of my posts a while back.  They will allow you 1 hour free use of the computers per day, but I don't remember the hours.  I also didn't try to print anything, so I don't know those policies - probably somewhere from 10-25 cents per page.

Adited to add - on a hunch, I checked the address of the publix and googled public library in the area - this is the one:

Citrus Ridge Library
17445 US Hwy 192 Ste 18
Clermont, FL 34714-7016
(352) 243-1840

You can find hours posted at their website:
http://www.lakeline.lib.fl.us/libraries/librarydetail.aspx?IDLibrary=10


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a little more information for your trip in addtion to the location of the libary.  Since the library is not too far from highway 27, you might wish to take a sidetrip to Wal-Mart.  192 runs into 27.  If you take the north route (your are forced to turn north or south at 27 as 192 deadends - the north route is to your right), to the right of the first stoplight on 27, is a Wal-Mart store.  I find a need to take a trip to Wal-Mart for something almost every trip


----------



## Mel (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, as much as it pains me (I hate Walmart), I would recommend them when at Orange Lake.  They are conveniently located, and have much better prices than Publix - this is a Super Walmart, with full grocery section, so you can get almost everything you need in one stop, including whatever didn't make it into the suitcase.


----------



## suekap (Feb 18, 2006)

Help, I can't find the review board.


----------



## JLB (Feb 19, 2006)

suekap said:
			
		

> Help, I can't find the review board.



The red strip at the top of the page, the link that says:   TUG Resort Databases

Reviews are members-only.

Here's some free Orange Lake reviews:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...esort_and_Country_Club-Kissimmee_Florida.html


----------

